# Battle Angel in 2011!!!



## phaeded0ut (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh man, oh man, oh man! This is one of my favorite manga series and I was really lucky enough to be able to score the entire Japanese run just after the ninth book had been published. "GUNNM Battle Angel Alita," my favorite number 99 is going to be made into a movie (though it remains to be seen if it will be live action or CGI). 

Was extremely disappointed when "Sailor Moon" completely beat it out as an anime series, but then again, there were quite a number of "dark" anime that had come out in that same time. There was sooo much that was missed/re-written in the anime series so that it could work within the two episodes it was able to eck out after it's budget was cut due to the popularity of "Sailor Moon."

I'm a little worried that James Cameron is going to be the director, but I'm hopeful. I'd have preferred to see either Ridley Scott or Oshii Mamoru as the director of this awesome Kishiro Yukito series.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 1, 2009)

Hail! Good to see another fan geeking out as much as I am over this.
Last I heard it was goin to be a live action with heavy CGI elements not unlike avatar. And Gally would be full CG but performed by an actor, which I can only assume to be how Benjamin was done. That's pretty amazing in itself and I can't wait to see what the technology will be like for battle angel.

I'm not too worried, some of the most epic films I remember seeing were made by Cameron, and he's said in an interview that he's a big fan of the series, so he'll at least do his best to make it work. 
I hope an EPIC trilogy comes out of it, but even that will only translate the first 9 books, Last Order is fucking huge and immensely interesting, and it's STILL ONGOING! 

Anyway, /end geekout


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 1, 2009)

Haven't had a chance to check out "Last Order." 

My last manga purchase was honestly the most recent GitS "Ghost in the Shell" release/series and of course, "Boogiepop Phantom." Uncle Shirow keeps getting better and better. 

Would love to see a live action/CGI version of "Tank Police" come out, too. 

The OVA series for GUNNM Battle Angel was one of my favorites and actually got me back into anime. After all, how many shows out there had scenes as poignant as Yugo's and Chiren's respective death scenes? It's gonna be tough to come up with someone as talented as Ito Mikki to do the vocal acting of Gally/Alita. Vector I could see/hear being played by Mos Def. Not sure about Ido outside of Liam Neeson, Tim Roth or Gary Oldman. 

LOL! Can't wait to see/hear more about this project.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should check out the OVA because almost every manga > animation transition I'd seen have been disappointing, maybe excepted Kenshin.
I keep hearing rumors that Cameron is being reluctant now about BA due to the lack of updates, hope this is not true.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 30, 2009)

The OVA wasn't terrible, it condensed quite a bit of the first two books and made a few changes here and there. Over all, it was pretty, some humor and one of the most depressing endings I've ever seen in any TV show or movie; it was beautiful.

Ok, getting back on topic, slightly... I've just read the first two books in the "Battle Angel Alita: Last Order" series and have to say, "wow!" Yukito is back with a vengeance! I've got to admit that I'm now more skeptical of James Cameron's ability to pull this one off. I've a horrid feeling that without some seriously talented script writers and actors this one will be more difficult than "the Watchmen" to pull off well. Besides the footer explanations/definitions that will now have to be dialogue, there's quite a bit of the various characters' individual thoughts that will have to be portrayed in one fashion or another. 

On the visuals, I hope that they get Yukito to help out with the artwork. Would be equally as happening to see Uncle Shirow get involved, too. 

All in all, I'm really glad to see that Avatar has taken off so well and that Cameron and company will be working on that project for two more movies in the very least. As stated previously, this will only be a good thing for any "Battle Angel Alita" project (maturing technology being the leading item).


----------



## sakeido (Dec 30, 2009)

Battle Angel in 2011? Cameron is still directing? Are you sure? 
I'm pretty disappointed with this news if its true, because it means no Avatar sequel until 2013 at least


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 30, 2009)

No, the "Battle Angel Alita" project(s) have been pushed back to beyond 2013 at the earliest. Cameron has said that he wants to finish the other two "Avatar" movies before taking on "Battle Angel Alita."


----------



## Arminius (Dec 30, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> No, the "Battle Angel Alita" project(s) have been pushed back to beyond 2013 at the earliest. Cameron has said that he wants to finish the other two "Avatar" movies before taking on "Battle Angel Alita."



Even though I love battle angel, this is good news for me


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL! I think those of us who are really looking forward to "Battle Angel Alita" coming out on the silver screen would agree that this delay is a good thing for this up-coming movie, too.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 30, 2009)

Man wait till you get to the laters books in Last Order, I'm on Phase 94, which isn't compiled in a book format yet, but it would be equivalent to Book 11 or 12. There is SO MUCH STUFF happening. 

There is a FLASHBACK book that could be a movie on its own, it's both dreadfully epic and intricately emotional, much like the whole series really. The various driving characters' pasts are explored in detail, which gives them so much 3 dimensionality and sympathetic persona, even the villains.

The ZOTT tournament drags on a little, but what's interesting is not so much the tournament itself but the political and philosophical struggle between the various forces that converge at the tournament, and sometimes just the pure whackos that show up.

And the whole thing is filled with little details like the scalar wave weapons, biological engineered societies, robotic societies, nano-technology, karma, all sorts of interesting tidbits.

I forget what I'm trying to say, but if you like scifi, you need to read this manga.


----------



## liquidcow (Dec 30, 2009)

I had the OVA of this one VHS (still do somewhere) and I used to love it. It probably looks terribly dated now. I have heard that the manga is very good so I must check it out some time... definitely will be interesting to see what they make of it in movie form.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks like 2013 at the earliest, and it will be beyond epic. I'll avoid giving any spoilers, but the manga is really amazing and well-written; James Cameron is really going to need help on this front, and it'll take some amazing talent on the script to be able to pull-off well. They're going to need to be able to do more cutting from the manga series, "Last Order," so that they can fit it all within one or two films. I'm not sure if they ever decided on how many movies they were looking to make out of this series.

From the sounds of what "Avatar" is doing as far its net worldwide profit, he's probably got a goodly portion of the money needed (unless the investors flipped their profits into the new movies) to produce the other two movies; so there's a goodly chance that we'll have another Avatar movie in 2011 and the third in 2013...
The longer the delay, the greater the improvements on the software being used, etc. , ... etc. , ... etc. , ... 

Oh yeah, go Marsies!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 13, 2010)

I do have to admit, if James hits up the first series at all, I hope that he keeps the suggested music for the last charge of Den. What's that bombastic music in movie trailers? - CNN.com

Just to put it into perspective for folks who may not know the story.


----------

